# Growth of Frontosa



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I have 3 Frontosa that I have had for about a year now
They are in a 125 Gallon Tank with about 35 or so other fish, most Malwai Haps and Peacocks

My Fronts have grown but not very much...or so it seems

They may have been about 2 inches max when I first got them and now they are maybe just over 3 inches and definitely not 4 inches

I have read that some people have them grow like 6 inches in a year, and have also read others saying they grow very slowly

They will soon be moved into their own 125 gallon tank which is slowly being setup along with 4 white calvus and a Juliedichromis

Can anyone tell me if this seems like a normal growth rate

They eat ferociously and are always looking for food
I feed NLS as well as Omega One cichlid pellets and Kelp pellets and spirulina flakes as well as dried mysis shrimp and they definitely get their share of the food


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

My gibberosa fry are approx. 1.25" at 2 months of age and, a grow-out group I kept, reached approx. 4+ inches at eight months. Growth slows after that to about 1 to 2" annually for males. I have had a beta male nearly double in size in 1.5 years in the presence of a much larger alpha male going from 4 to 5" to 8 to 9" in that time period. In my opinion, Nature likes to have a successor ready in the event that something were to happen to the alpha. I believe that is rare with a tank full of fry/juvies. That small wild male was added to a mature wild colony.

Hope that helps.

Russ


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Stressed fish do not grow as fast. They might not feel comfortable with the crowded Malawi tank. Water changes/ clean water are always a factor with growth... have the Malawi cichlids been growing much faster?


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I do water changes of about 40 - 50 percent twice a week as dictated by the nitrates

Some of the Haps and Peacocks have grown really quickly like my Red Fin Borleyi which has doubled in size in about a year from under 2 inches to close to 3 1/2 inches and some others as well

Others have grown slower like my 3 Venustus which in 2 years are only approx 4 inches

I just feel like my fish are not growing fast enough in general as everyone else seems to post how quick they grow, like Razzo whose Fronts grew to 4+ inches in 8 months

The Fronts will be in their new tank hopefully soon after the holidays, and there will be no Haps/Peacocks in there, as it will only be Tangs...Fronts, Calvus, Juliedichromis, and possibly some Comps (if i can find some)

I just feel that I am not seeing enough growth as some others see in their fish even though I never miss water changes and feed good foods


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What level are the nitrates? Keeping those under 20ppm (or even less) seems to help fish grow in general.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

The nitrates hit between 20 - 40 which is when I do my water changes which then are about 10 -20 the next day when I check them again

With approx 35 fish in there I find it hard to keep the nitrates below 20 for very long

I do not think I overfeed...I feed once a day a certain amount which gets devoured right away, and fast them once a week

Sometimes I feel I am doing everything right yet do not see the results I want. Conversely it may be that since I see my tank everyday, I may not noticed the growth that is happening.

By the way, Happy New Year to everyone here, and I want to thank everyone on this site who have helped me immensely over the past year plus since I joined the forum, as I continually learn more about this fantastic hobby


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

As Noki stated, stress is a major contributor.

Secondly, I suspect your Fronts are not getting enough food. Haps and Peacocks are much quicker to food than Fronts. My Haps and Peacocks are pigs, the "feed only what they can consume in 30 seconds rule" does not apply to Haps and Peacocks as food are gone gulped down in much less time than that.

May I suggest to feed them more frozen food such as Krill and/or Mysis shrimp more often ---- once they are isolated from the greedy Haps and Peacocks.

I have experienced the same growth rate as Razzo, juvies are in a tank with Comps and Calvus.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Now that the holidays are over I will start on the new tank and hopefully have it setup soon
I have often thought that maybe they don't get enough food but they always seem to have a mouthful at feeding time as they are in the middle of the feeding frenzy

Maybe in reality they need more food....hopefully will see more results when they are in a Tang only tank


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Sorry to belabor the point, but Frontosa are rather laid back, they may be more comfortable and grow faster in their own tank, not in a rather crowded mix tank with various Malawi cichlids.

A pro like Razzo/Russ has tanks set up specifically for Frontosa, and it will make a difference in growth rate when fish are more comfortable in their settings/tankmates.


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

noki said:


> Sorry to belabor the point, but Frontosa are rather laid back, they may be more comfortable and grow faster in their own tank, not in a rather crowded mix tank with various Malawi cichlids.
> 
> A pro like Razzo/Russ has tanks set up specifically for Frontosa, and it will make a difference in growth rate when fish are more comfortable in their settings/tankmates.


I dont agree with that statement at all, I have had several over the years in a VERY crowded tank over (80) fish, and all have grown very well. My Existing front is about 3.25" I got him when he was 2" long just 2 1/2 maybe 3 months ago. He is a pretty aggressive eater as all of mine have been. I think water conditions and propper feeding methods have more to do with it then anything.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

plug said:


> ...They will soon be moved into their own 125 gallon tank which is slowly being setup along with 4 white calvus and a Juliedichromis...


I think that will be a very good move for your frontosa :wink:


----------



## S4surf (Oct 18, 2006)

If the Frontosa's are the smaller fish in their current setup they will not get as much food as they will as the alpha in a tank..

I've kept and breed them for many years but currently don't have a group. 
I could get Burundi juvies to 2" in 3-4 months, and 4"-5" definitely in the first year..

My last group was a dozen Kapampa's at roughly 4-5"
In a little over a year the males were 9-10" and the females from 6-8".
I cannot say if this is normal for a Zaire variant as this was my first.
Russ and others have a lot of experience with Zaire.

The only diff I did with these was add FD jumbo krill to their diet twice a week.

Here is a pick of the alpha male to give you an idea just before I had to sell them off...










Steve


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

is it ok then to have Calvus and Julie dichromis in with the fronts in the tang tank?


----------



## S4surf (Oct 18, 2006)

IME some julies and other lamps will bother Frontosa.
I liked using Lethrinops species or phenochilus Tanzania. 
both passive

I never wanted to wait for comp/calvus to friggin grow  
but have heard/seen them to be good tank mates.

good luck

steve


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I spent some more time trying to measure my Fronts and I am pretty sure they are bigger than I thought
I am sure now they are closer to 4 inches if not 4 inches plus

It is so difficult to measure length of fish

Not sure how everyone measures the length without actually removing the fish
I have placed a yard stick at the base of the tank and try and measure the fish as they swim by


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Julies and Fronts don't mix. Unless you're looking to keep your fronts well fed. :wink:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Chester B said:


> Julies and Fronts don't mix. Unless you're looking to keep your fronts well fed. :wink:


+1 :lol:

However, I have seen some people keep J. reganni kipili with fronts. If you want that long look, try Lepidiolamprologus Nkambae

Picture not mine, wish I had the source to credit....


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Razzo, I've seen that combo before, it seems to work quite well. The kendalli/nkambae are one of my all time favorites.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Razzo said:


> Chester B said:
> 
> 
> > Julies and Fronts don't mix. Unless you're looking to keep your fronts well fed. :wink:
> ...


Do you mean J. marksmithi? :wink: :? :lol:


----------

